# Barcelona - Philadelphia 76ers 104-99



## Mem-fizz

They played with NBA rules, NBA 3 points line, and NBA referees.

Spanish team showing who (and why) are world champions...

The game was tied all 48 minutes. Navarro an Basile decided with 3 pointers in the last 2 minutes.


----------



## bballlife

Disgusting game, no flow, good job Forte.


----------



## futuristxen

Meh. The big european soccer clubs come over here and struggle against sucky MLS teams all the time too. Hell our MLS all-star team slaughtered Chelsea in the preseason.

The Sixers have been back all of 4 days and aren't even a top NBA team...and yet they still were decent free throw shooting away from beating a star-laden Barcelona squad.

What'd Iverson have, 12 points? And he averages close to 30 in the NBA?

Yeah. Doesn't count.


----------



## futuristxen

Mem-fizz said:


> \
> Spanish team showing who (and why) are world champions...


Riiiight. Call me when they beat someone good in the middle of the season. Most people are not even picking the Sixers to make the playoffs in the NBA, and they can only barely beat them?

Just proves that the best the world has to offer is at best bottom tier NBA.


----------



## Zalgirinis

Excuses excuses..., but I have to agree that anything else from futurisxten would shock me. So natural.


----------



## futuristxen

Hey, I know it must hurt to have to watch teams of average boring players play other teams of average boring players.

We have the MLS in america. So I know exactly what you guys are going through with regards to basketball.

But nothing you do is ever going to be good enough to overtake the NBA. We're still the show, and you boys are still JV. And when any of your players get good enough to play varsity, we pluck them up and put them on the bench of our better teams.

Meanwhile your teams break their necks to sign the american players we don't want.


----------



## futuristxen

If Allen Iverson said tomorrow that he wanted to quit the NBA and retire to Barcelona to play for their team, they would sign him in a second, and bench Basille's *** if AI asked it. Them's the breaks.

It's like if David Beckham said he wanted to play in the US.


----------



## Zalgirinis

I know your point was to annoy/insult me, but I'll try to answer sincerely even I dont have much hope you are able to discuss it in normal (not arrogant) mannier.



futuristxen said:


> Hey, I know it must hurt to have to watch teams of average boring players play other teams of average boring players.


Euroleague and European basketball is never boring to me. I watch every basketball game possible. For example today I saw 3 games and in only one NBA team played. NBA basketball is very boring to me. The game in which victory stays in the background is not basketball for me. Thats why I watch NBA only in playoffs.



> We have the MLS in america. So I know exactly what you guys are going through with regards to basketball.


MLS might be boring for you. Euroleague for sure isnt for me.



> But nothing you do is ever going to be good enough to overtake the NBA. We're still the show, and you boys are still JV. And when any of your players get good enough to play varsity, we pluck them up and put them on the bench of our better teams.


Lets go by sentences in this quote. Answer to sentence #1: You are right, but why should I care. Its not our objective. #2 answer: You said yourself, you (NBA) is show, while we are basketball (damn I used FIBA slogan ). #3 answer: Nice arrogance from you, thanks for it.


----------



## Mem-fizz

futuristxen said:


> Riiiight. Call me when they beat someone good in the middle of the season. Most people are not even picking the Sixers to make the playoffs in the NBA, and they can only barely beat them?
> 
> Just proves that the best the world has to offer is at best bottom tier NBA.



They can only barely beat them... 

Yes, Philly was veeery lucky: This is the first game Barcelona wins in this season, they are in bad shape with many new players, they just scored 51 points last sunday against a mid level ACB team. Barcelona is now 15th of 18 of ACB teams, and they played with NBA rules, 48 minutes, NBA referees... Even that, BARCELONA BEAT PHILADELPHIA 76ERS.

Basketball is something else than dribbling and dunking, and no doubt Barcelona is much better TEAM than 76ers.

Do you understand TEAM??

BTW I don´t think Philly could make playoffs in ACB league. Maybe some day, when they learn something about modern basketball...


----------



## DKaiser

futuristxen said:


> Riiiight. Call me when they beat someone good in the middle of the season. Most people are not even picking the Sixers to make the playoffs in the NBA, and they can only barely beat them?
> 
> Just proves that the best the world has to offer is at best bottom tier NBA.


One step at a time. NBA-style basketball is the new hurdle for international clubs (as opposed to national teams). The "elite" selections from the NBA could only muster at best a Le-bronze since 2002 in world competitions, playing under international rules. The excuse has always been the adjustment to international rules and blah-blah. Now, playing under NBA rules against pro teams, a foreign club-level team is also able to pull it off.

Yes, the Sixers are not playoff contenders. It is a decent team with talents like AI, Webber, Iguodala, Korver, Dalembert, & Willie Green...and they've even bolstered its lineup with acquisitions like Steven Hunter & Alan Henderson. But this loss is a momentous one, albeit with less shock factor than Team USA's sixth place finish in 2002.

Gone are the days when the NBA could field just about any team for the McDonald's Open and stay undefeated for several years. And that was even played with the trapezoid shaded lane. Back then, NBA players could flat out shoot. Today...can't even shoot free throws. Enough said.


----------



## cpawfan

DKaiser said:


> Yes, the Sixers are not playoff contenders. It is a decent team with talents like AI, Webber, Iguodala, Korver, Dalembert, & Willie Green...and they've even bolstered its lineup with acquisitions like Steven Hunter & Alan Henderson. But this loss is a momentous one, albeit with less shock factor than Team USA's sixth place finish in 2002.


You've lost any bit of credability when you put Dalembert & Green in the same sentence as talent.

Hunter and Henderson don't help NBA teams win games


----------



## BEEZ

DKaiser said:


> One step at a time. NBA-style basketball is the new hurdle for international clubs (as opposed to national teams). The "elite" selections from the NBA could only muster at best a Le-bronze since 2002 in world competitions, playing under international rules. The excuse has always been the adjustment to international rules and blah-blah. Now, playing under NBA rules against pro teams, a foreign club-level team is also able to pull it off.
> 
> Yes, the Sixers are not playoff contenders. It is a decent team with talents like AI, Webber, Iguodala, Korver, Dalembert, & Willie Green...and they've even bolstered its lineup with acquisitions like Steven Hunter & Alan Henderson. But this loss is a momentous one, albeit with less shock factor than Team USA's sixth place finish in 2002.
> 
> Gone are the days when the NBA could field just about any team for the McDonald's Open and stay undefeated for several years. And that was even played with the trapezoid shaded lane. Back then, NBA players could flat out shoot. Today...can't even shoot free throws. Enough said.


 LOL @ this post.


----------



## DKaiser

cpawfan said:


> You've lost any bit of credability when you put Dalembert & Green in the same sentence as talent.
> 
> Hunter and Henderson don't help NBA teams win games


Stop looking at the fine print. Look at the big picture. They suck, period.


----------



## bender

futuristxen said:


> Riiiight. Call me when they beat someone good in the middle of the season. Most people are not even picking the Sixers to make the playoffs in the NBA, and they can only barely beat them?
> 
> Just proves that the best the world has to offer is at best bottom tier NBA.


100% agree.

It's ridiculous how some people act, as if one game turned the basketball world upside down. Imagine Hawks fans arguing like this when Atlanta beats the Spurs.


----------



## cpawfan

DKaiser said:


> Stop looking at the fine print. Look at the big picture. They suck, period.


I agree that Green, Hunter and Henderson suck

Your original post had no big picture


----------



## DKaiser

futuristxen said:


> The Sixers have been back all of 4 days and aren't even a top NBA team...and yet they still were decent free throw shooting away from beating a star-laden Barcelona squad.
> 
> What'd Iverson have, 12 points? And he averages close to 30 in the NBA?
> 
> Yeah. Doesn't count.


Excuses, excuses. That's what they all say when they lose. A loss is a loss, be it by a point or 30 points. Great job, Barcelona!

On Iverson averaging 30 and coming up with 12. Firstly, AI's not as fast as he used to be. Secondly, don't you think the opposing team's defense has something to do with it. You're not giving Barcelona any credit for their win.

Typical sore-losers. :biggrin:


----------



## alex

If the Sixers were in the ACB league, they'd not only make the playoffs, but they'd run away with the title (King's Cup, right?). While I don't doubt Barcellona's defense and talent, I have a hard time believing that AI wouldn't lite em up most nights. And to whoever said he's not as quick as he once was. . .yeah, that's probably true, but his agility doesn't collapse in one season. He did average 33 ppg last season in the NBA. Hell, the Hawks would probably be, by the end of the season, the best team in Europe. And I'm not an ignorant fellow spewing, I lived in Rome last year and attended many of Virtus' (who are in the Euroleague this season) games. The Hawks might lose to em once in a while, but they'd own em with athleticism, size, and depth. 

before I get attacked, I would like to explain that I love the European game, I really do. I would love for European teams to be as good as their NBA counterparts. But that's simply not the case now. . .


----------



## futuristxen

Everton is a mid-level english premier league team. They came over to the MLS and tied the Crew, Which finished last place in the East.

Now does that mean that the MLS is as good as English Football, or does it mean that Columbus was in midseason form and actually cared about the game, and that Everton was in preseason form, and didn't?

It's almost the identical situation with this game.

The Sixers are not good, and they have been together for four days. And some of those days have been wasted traveling.


----------



## DKaiser

alex said:


> I would love for European teams to be as good as their NBA counterparts. But that's simply not the case now. . .


Don't be too enamoured by the fancy dribbles and dunks. Remember, the best the NBA had to offer in the recent FIBA Worlds could only achieve Le-bronze. Simply not the case? That's true in the previous century.

The sooner NBA realises that the rest of the world not only has caught up but overtaken them, the better. They simply don't have the laurels to rest on now. It's time for the NBA to play catch-up.


----------



## DKaiser

cpawfan said:


> You've lost any bit of credability when you put Dalembert & Green in the same sentence as talent.
> 
> Hunter and Henderson don't help NBA teams win games


So what you're saying is that the NBA standard is getting lower, that Hunter, Henderson, & Green can qualify. What you're saying is that NBA GMs are wasting money with these players. Well, with your credibility, you probably could give an expose' right there. :clap: 

FC Barcelona beat the Sixers. The implications is not well understood by NBA fans. For European Basketball, this gives them another feather on their cap. Another myth shattered. Another reason to cheer for. :cheers:


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

You played the Philadelphia 76ers, I'll assemble LB's Detroit Pistons for you and let's see how long they last.


----------



## DKaiser

Sixerfanforlife said:


> You played the Philadelphia 76ers, I'll assemble LB's Detroit Pistons for you and let's see how long they last.


Yes, why don't we have the Pistons play Barcelona or the other top European clubs? How long will they last? Wooo....European teams are shaking. Bring em on. That's what competition is all about....to settle all the cheap talk and excuses. :biggrin:


----------



## BucketDawg

Kaiser, where are you from? And why do you spew such hatred toward Lebron James and USA Basketball?


----------



## Scipio

futuristxen said:


> Yeah. Doesn't count.


Yup...always when US loses it's because of bad luck or it just doesn't count. A win is a win no matter how you slice it. It's not turning the world upside down but 10 years ago no NBA team would've lost in Europe at any point of the year and now it's not even news anymore. Is it that hard just to admit you're not dominant anymore? 

And comparing Euroleague to JV league just shows how ignorant you are and really don't know **** about it


----------



## Marshall_42

Why are people making excuses for the sixers? They got their *** beat! When the Raps lost to the Euro champs last season people were saying that they should be kicked out of the league for it


----------



## BEEZ

are they not one of your better teams? The Sixers are one of the leagues worst teams. I dont know how big of a win it is to European league teams but the reason it doesnt hold much weight here is because the Sixers are not a good team


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

First off this wasn't NBA rules. Trapezoid lane with zone defenses (e.g. no defensive 3 seconds) are not NBA rules. Get rid of that and AI and Iguodala run a layup drill. 

Second, bottomline the Sixers are not a good team, especially at this point. The Spurs won their game by 25. If the Suns and Clips lose their games, playing legit rotations, then the NBA might have a problem. 

Otherwise this loss, while embarassing, doesn't mean a whole lot.


----------



## piri

futuristxen said:


> Riiiight. Call me when they beat someone good in the middle of the season. Most people are not even picking the Sixers to make the playoffs in the NBA, and they can only barely beat them?
> 
> Just proves that the best the world has to offer is at best bottom tier NBA.


You are right, if you don't know that in Spain we have only one official game this year, and Barcelona has an average of 51 ppg in las four game (3 preseason and 1 official), and they do 104 (51*2=102).

If Us people continue thinking that they are the only guys on the world who play basket, they will continue falling, and falling in evry international game they play, as team and as national selection.

But, stay as you want. We will continue laughing in you face in every internationar championship.


----------



## piri

alex said:


> If the Sixers were in the ACB league, they'd not only make the playoffs, but they'd run away with the title (King's Cup, right?). While I don't doubt Barcellona's defense and talent, I have a hard time believing that AI wouldn't lite em up most nights. And to whoever said he's not as quick as he once was. . .yeah, that's probably true, but his agility doesn't collapse in one season. He did average 33 ppg last season in the NBA. Hell, the Hawks would probably be, by the end of the season, the best team in Europe. And I'm not an ignorant fellow spewing, I lived in Rome last year and attended many of Virtus' (who are in the Euroleague this season) games. The Hawks might lose to em once in a while, but they'd own em with athleticism, size, and depth.
> 
> before I get attacked, I would like to explain that I love the European game, I really do. I would love for European teams to be as good as their NBA counterparts. But that's simply not the case now. . .


Well I was wrong when I suposse that US fans learned this summer than atleticism isn't enough to win a world champioship in basketball nowadays. 

Soprt is not only atleticism, is a matter of intelligence and team. If you don't undertans this, you will continue losing international games. PLEASE DON'T UNDERSTAND IT EVER


----------



## DKaiser

BucketDawg said:


> Kaiser, where are you from? And why do you spew such hatred toward Lebron James and USA Basketball?


Hatred? That's a strong word. Of course I don't hate Lebron. I'm just not a fan of his. Just because I heckle at him doesn't mean I hate him. Why, is criticising Lebron a blasphemy? Who died and made him God anyway?

As for USA Basketball, the word is disappointment. Doesn't mean they're no good. Only that they did not meet expectations. And expectations were high. For if they weren't, then that only means people have stopped thinking highly of them. You hope that day doesn't come.


----------



## DKaiser

piri said:


> Well I was wrong when I suposse that US fans learned this summer than atleticism isn't enough to win a world champioship in basketball nowadays.
> 
> Soprt is not only atleticism, is a matter of intelligence and team. If you don't undertans this, you will continue losing international games. PLEASE DON'T UNDERSTAND IT EVER


USA Basketball has been out of first place for four years. They'll probably need another four years to get that point. Meanwhile, they'll continue to play oversized high school kids who can only run and dunk (and chew fingernails during deadball situations) and forget about how basketball is supposed to be played.

I think USA basketball analysts get the point...in theory. It's only the die-hard NBA fans in this forum that wants to shoot the messenger instead of tackling points in the message. :biggrin:


----------



## Bird of Spain

futuristxen said:


> Everton is a mid-level english premier league team. They came over to the MLS and tied the Crew, Which finished last place in the East.
> 
> Now does that mean that the MLS is as good as English Football, or does it mean that Columbus was in midseason form and actually cared about the game, and that Everton was in preseason form, and didn't?
> 
> It's almost the identical situation with this game.
> 
> The Sixers are not good, and they have been together for four days. And some of those days have been wasted traveling.


Man, your attitude is sad. Your comparison is quite biased and you must know it… but as far as it serves your purposes to hide the reality... Football can’t be compared to basketball... In football not always the best team wins. A team may be defending 90 minutes and be lucky in a counterattack and score. Reason? Usually there are very few chances to score, and the best team can be very unlucky and not score, or the keeper to be quite lucky. It has happened always and always will... that is why football is so unfair and boring sometimes... Basketball is different... because there are much more actions of defence and attack, the likelihood of luck intervening is much lower. It is just a matter of statistics: If you shoot 60-70 times during a match, usually luck becomes not a factor. Best team tends to wing. Of course, luck may decide games but to do that both teams must go to a tight end...

So, it’s much more likely than an inferior US soccer team draw or beat Chelsea than a European basketball team beat a NBA team. But it happened yesterday, as it happens in Tokyo a month ago, as it happens in Athens 2 years ago or as it happened in Indianapolis 4 years ago. Things are changing but you don’t want to see them... you are as blind as a real blind person... worse for you...

JUST KEEP GIVING EXCUSES :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## futuristxen

Bird of Spain, you've never watched the NCAA tournament have you? In a single game of basketball anybody can win.

And you guys are so cocky, but why do you act like Spain's achievements are the whole of europe's achievements? Lithuania didn't medal last year. Neither did France. Neither did Italy. Nor Germany. Where's the referendum on Serbian basketball?

At the end of the day, the fact still stands, our mediocre players go over to eurobasket, and once they adjuts, they tend to be the best players over there. Meanwhile you send your best players time after time, and rarely do they succeed. In fact the majority of the time it even works is because the NBA gets them while they are young enough not to be corrupted by eurobasket.

Remember how great Toni Kukoc was supposed to be? Been a career 6th man in the NBA. Sarunas Jacekeviscus was one of the best players in europe, now he can't even get minutes from Anthony Johnson.

And you guys can keep putting feathers in your cap, it won't matter. Nobody in America gives a flying damn about your teams. Nobody in the rest of the world is flocking out to buy things with your best players names on them. The NBA has most of the world's very best players, and those players and their teams are weigh their worth on more than a single exhibition game. If you ask any american which they would rather have, a gold medal or an NBA Championship, they will all chose an NBA Championship.

It's just pitiful that you guys keep acting like these games mean anything. It doesn't suprise me that an NBA team lost to a euroteam. But at the end of the day it doesn't matter. Nobody cares. Even the Sixers who lost, I doubt care that much, they are trying to get ready for the regular season, these results don't mean anything even to them. Meanwhile you guys act like you won the championship. I just think that's sad.

You guys sit on this tiny forum and badmouth NBA basketball constantly, when 90 percent of the players in your leagues would kill to sit on the bench for the Charlotte Bobcats. And a good portion of you just pray that some american basketball fan like myself will drop by so you can think someone out there gives a flying rip. But the fact of the matter is, I'm in the minority of even being slightly interested with these results. You couldn't pay most of the posters on the main board to care about these games.


----------



## futuristxen

Bird of Spain said:


> ... you are as blind as a real blind person...


Do they not have metaphors in Spain?


----------



## DKaiser

Benedict_Boozer said:


> First off this wasn't NBA rules. Trapezoid lane with zone defenses (e.g. no defensive 3 seconds) are not NBA rules. Get rid of that and AI and Iguodala run a layup drill.


If they get rid of the trapezoid lane....if they use NBA rules....if Kobe was playing....if it had more time to prepare....the referees were bad....they had some jet lag....yada yada yada....that's what you call a case of "excusitis". I'm sure you guys won't run out of excuses.



Benedict_Boozer said:


> If the Suns and Clips lose their games, playing legit rotations, then the NBA might have a problem.


They'll have the same chance of losing as well if they played. That's how good the European clubs have become. Victory is no longer a assured for NBA teams. Even NBA's best of the best selection is only a Le-bronze. :biggrin:


----------



## DKaiser

futuristxen said:


> Remember how great Toni Kukoc was supposed to be? Been a career 6th man in the NBA.


Wrong era, pal. As good as Kukoc was in Europe, the NBA teams of the 80s and 90s were just too damn good.



futuristxen said:


> You guys sit on this tiny forum and badmouth NBA basketball constantly, when 90 percent of the players in your leagues would kill to sit on the bench for the Charlotte Bobcats. And a good portion of you just pray that some american basketball fan like myself will drop by so you can think someone out there gives a flying rip. But the fact of the matter is, I'm in the minority of even being slightly interested with these results. You couldn't pay most of the posters on the main board to care about these games.


Awww...don't be such a spoilsport. NBA teams or NBA selections losing to European or South American teams is big news in American basketball circles, because it's shocking. There's a reputation to live up to and a prestige to protect. And these losses are an embarassment. NBA awards diminishes in value the more as a result. It may be time to drop the word "World" from "NBA World Champions". It's now arguable that the Miami Heat are World Champions. You now have to be politically correct: Miami Heat are NBA Champions, not World Champions.....that's what those defeats mean to the NBA as far as World Basketball is concerned.


----------



## lw32

3 times in 28 games since '88 when games became sanctioned. That's the number of wins Europe has over the NBA. Not a compelling stat. The first time an NBA team has lost in Europe. Why on earth is this getting so much hype from our European friends?

Barcelona is a good basketball club, why would anyone be shocked? I don't see any attention being paid towards the Spurs victory tonight, why? Probably because it's an exhibition game, a "European vacation" as has been mentioned often.

I did love the atmosphere though, and it's a great thing that Stern is trying to expand NBA basketball and incorporate the good European clubs. I hope we see more of this, if only for the competition factor. Then again, I'm somewhat sick of the attitude and posts around here.


----------



## DKaiser

Lachlanwood32 said:


> Then again, I'm somewhat sick of the attitude and posts around here.


as long as you don't see cussing words or below-the-belt comments, that should be tolerated. Come on, if people start getting bothered by judgments about basketball skills...that's the time you know you're getting too uptight. 

Cheers. :cheers:


----------



## DKaiser

futuristxen said:


> Do they not have metaphors in Spain?


Here's an example of a below-the-belt comment...this is not about basketball.


----------



## Scipio

futuristxen said:


> And a good portion of you just pray that some american basketball fan like myself will drop by so you can think someone out there gives a flying rip. But the fact of the matter is, I'm in the minority of even being slightly interested with these results. You couldn't pay most of the posters on the main board to care about these games.


It's pre-season game so I do think everyone is at least following how things went even if the result doesn't mean much. But do you really think people give a damn weather you or any American comment it or not? why you think you're so meaningful?

In my opinion the biggest difference here really is that this is not big news anymore that NBA teams lose games to European teams. Before it would've. So there really is understanding that others can play in the media too which is rather refreshing. To me it's sick to start hearing comment like "Won because of luck, matches don't matter etc" I guess then the whole pre-season is pretty useless then. I thought during that time teams would find out their rotation at least for the start of the season and develop some team play and spirit. Silly me.


----------



## Bird of Spain

DKaiser said:


> Wrong era, pal. As good as Kukoc was in Europe, the NBA teams of the 80s and 90s were just too damn good.
> 
> 
> 
> Awww...don't be such a spoilsport. NBA teams or NBA selections losing to European or South American teams is big news in American basketball circles, because it's shocking. There's a reputation to live up to and a prestige to protect. And these losses are an embarassment. NBA awards diminishes in value the more as a result. It may be time to drop the word "World" from "NBA World Champions". It's now arguable that the Miami Heat are World Champions. You now have to be politically correct: Miami Heat are NBA Champions, not World Champions.....that's what those defeats mean to the NBA as far as World Basketball is concerned.


DKaiser, you just read my mind... so, nothing to add... well, yes... Futurixten: you are a joke... the more you say that these defeats are unimportant and that nobody cares, the more obvious is that you really care. So all you say is sour grapes: excuses, excuses, excuses and... ohh, yes, more excuses to deny the fact that US basketball lacks team-concepts and is just about athletic values which, at the end, are useless.

Is the NBA a great competition? Well, it is. There is more money there than anywhere else but there are also more and more foreign players. The reason? American are not good enough any more. That is a fact. True, simple fact. More and more non-American players are now the starts in their teams... But the fact too is that no-American players prefer to play with their national teams, even if they have the risk of injuries as it was Pau Gasol´s case.

But, it is not just my opinion... take a look to what some US sport comentators say... although a blind can see it I doubt that you will see anything...

http://www.nba.com/europelive/sixers_061005.html

http://www.philly.com/mld/philly/sports/15692351.htm

PS: by the way, Barcelona start of the season is being pathetic. He has already been humilliated three times in Spain this year and they have lost 4 other matches. ON Sunday they lost against a low-table team. So, Barcelona could be easily ranked now in the 30th-35th position in Europe.


----------



## lw32

DKaiser said:


> as long as you don't see cussing words or below-the-belt comments, that should be tolerated. Come on, if people start getting bothered by judgments about basketball skills...that's the time you know you're getting too uptight.
> 
> Cheers. :cheers:


My personal opinion. It doesn't have to be below the belt, as you state, for me to be sick of it. There's a reason why most posters don't venture in this forum, and it's not because they don't have knowledge of the international game. Instead of focusing on what I do and don't like in regards to attitude, why don't we look at the facts I pointed out?

As for Barcelona, they are a good team regardless of their recent form. When I was in Europe they always were regarded as one of the best teams. Their history speaks for itself.

The Spurs, one of the better teams in the NBA, won easily tonight. The competition wasn't great, but what can you do. I don't think the problem lies with fans of the NBA being salty because their team lost, but in the attitude that because they lost the NBA isn't the best league in the world.


----------



## Scipio

Lachlanwood32 said:


> I don't think the problem lies with fans of the NBA being salty because their team lost, but in the attitude that because they lost the NBA isn't the best league in the world.


Now I don't remember ever seeing anyone writing like that. Maybe just that all the best teams are not in the league but everyone knows NBA is the best league.


----------



## bluefrog

From an American's perspective I think this is a significant loss but not a "mind shattering" loss. HOWEVER, there are more games to be played. IF another NBA team losses during this "European Vacation", THEN I think we have something on our hands....


----------



## futuristxen

Bird of Spain said:


> DKaiser, you just read my mind... so, nothing to add... well, yes... Futurixten: you are a joke... the more you say that these defeats are unimportant and that nobody cares, the more obvious is that you really care.


I do really care. I like europe. Like a lot of europeans. Many of my friends are europeans. But the racism and delusional nationalism that feeds into many of the international posters on this board, I could do without. My response is in proportion to the reaction from the international posters on this particular sub-forum.



> So all you say is sour grapes: excuses, excuses, excuses and... ohh, yes, more excuses to deny the fact that US basketball lacks team-concepts and is just about athletic values which, at the end, are useless


See. This is complete and utter bull****. And if you actually follow the NBA you would know this. Teams that are successfull in the NBA have always been high on team-concepts. The San Antonio Spurs are the epitome of team first. The Suns as well. The Mavericks. The Miami Heat succeed in large part because everyone knows their role on both ends of the floor.

Even the greedy Kobe-Led Lakers run a team oriented offense and defense. Why else would they ever even bother to give Kwame Brown the ball?

Teams that fail in the NBA lack that cohesion. Teams like the Atlanta Hawks, which have in years past been a bunch of young guys playing under rotating coaches, playing little to anything that resembles a system(though last season the Hawks really improved towards the end of the season). To say that the NBA is lacking in team concepts is not a fact. It's flat out wrong. And your only peace of evidence is how some collections of talent have played against specific european teams. Which makes no logical sense at all. Because if Europe's team concepts were really so much more advanced than the US, then the US would never win againt European teams, as opposed to what actually happens is that they win the majority of the time. If you say America doesn't have good team concepts, what about Slovenia, Lithuania, and Argentina? What about the other euro club teams that lost yesterday? Your logic just doesn't hold up.



> Is the NBA a great competition? Well, it is. There is more money there than anywhere else but there are also more and more foreign players. The reason? American are not good enough any more. That is a fact. True, simple fact.


Again. Not a fact. The influx of foriegn born players while larger than in past times, still doesn't offset the number of americans. And the influx is in large part due to expansion of the league. Plus it just shows how well the NBA product is being marketed. The influx of foreign players is a success for the NBA. It's the main reason we are finally being able to get back to the pre-expansion era basketball. International playeres are filling NBA benches out a little bit better. The majority of players are right now, and will probably remain, American however.



> But, it is not just my opinion... take a look to what some US sport comentators say... although a blind can see it I doubt that you will see anything...
> 
> http://www.nba.com/europelive/sixers_061005.html
> 
> http://www.philly.com/mld/philly/sports/15692351.htm


US sports media is grossly incompetent, and will say whatever it takes to get the most attention.



> PS: by the way, Barcelona start of the season is being pathetic. He has already been humilliated three times in Spain this year and they have lost 4 other matches. ON Sunday they lost against a low-table team. So, Barcelona could be easily ranked now in the 30th-35th position in Europe.


So? It's not like they aren't a good team. Navarro, Basille, Vasquez, they've got good players. Good enough to take advantage of a Philly team that isn't that good to begin with, and has only been together for four days, and is on the road. And they still didn't exactly dominate. Philly had their opportunities to win it, but failed. Free throw shooting in particular killed them.


----------



## futuristxen

Scipio said:


> I guess then the whole pre-season is pretty useless then.


Ha. Do you watch the NBA preseason? The games are awful. Even the first two weeks of the regular season are usually really bad. The veterans come into camp out of shape, and kind of play their way into the season. The rookies are dazed and confused. The coaches are trying to cram as much info in as possible. And all the while, they are trying to make sure nobody important gets injured.

This euro tour is exactly like the big european teams coming over to america to tour. It's supposed to be kind of a vacation/preseason. Barcelona's soccer team didn't exactly look their worth playing north american teams. And they are the best team in the world at their sport.


----------



## kingshark

Bird of Spain said:


> PS: by the way, Barcelona start of the season is being pathetic. He has already been humilliated three times in Spain this year and they have lost 4 other matches. ON Sunday they lost against a low-table team. So, Barcelona could be easily ranked now in the 30th-35th position in Europe.


Do you mean 76er could easily be ranked 36th or behind position in europe?
facing fans of a losing team,are all you europeans so crap?I haven't seen any true winner so ungraceful.Every losing team can not accept the result and their supporters may make some excuse,unless they are too weak to argue.But a winner say "I'm/We're actually not the best,so many teams/players are better than us" to prove that the loser is crap,what a flunky!
Almost everyone tell me how arrogant US people are,but now i realized how arrogant and sarcastic europeans are!Only because they win some matches, they regard themselves kings and regard others crap


----------



## Jawot

futuristxen said:


> Ha. Do you watch the NBA preseason? The games are awful. Even the first two weeks of the regular season are usually really bad. The veterans come into camp out of shape, and kind of play their way into the season. The rookies are dazed and confused. The coaches are trying to cram as much info in as possible. And all the while, they are trying to make sure nobody important gets injured.
> 
> This euro tour is exactly like the big european teams coming over to america to tour. It's supposed to be kind of a vacation/preseason. Barcelona's soccer team didn't exactly look their worth playing north american teams. And they are the best team in the world at their sport.



You cannot help recognizing that things have changed a lot in the last few years.
A few years ago any NBA team would've easily won this kind of game at this point of the season.
Example: take the McDonalds' Open where Euro teams never beat any NBA team.
1993 The Suns beat easily Real Madrid and Virtus Bologna, the best Euro teams at the time, in Munich
1995 The Rockets beat easily Virtus Bologna again... without Hakeem and with two football guys in the roster (!)
1997 Friendly game: the Hornets beat Virtus Bologna in Bologna

Couple of years ago, or maybe three years ago, the Grizzlies beat FC Barcelona at home in a friendly, carbon copy of yesterday game.

So, the fact that the Sixers lost this game IS significative.
Either the NBA got worse or the rest of the world improved, but the two worlds are closer than ever.

And I wouldn't say that for soccer


----------



## bbasok

hell yeah european teams are finally catching up nba teams.I love it :clap: :cheers:


----------



## futuristxen

And I hold the belief that europe has gotten better, not that the US has gotten worse. 

But to sit here and completely toss out the context under which this game was played, is borderline retarded. This wasn't some world championship game. It was an exhibition game designed more for PR reasons than the desire for a competitive match.

As an aside, the Sixers missed 22 freethrows! I think Barcelona only attempted 28! And the Sixers turned the ball over over twenty times. I definitely don't think they were as sharp as they will be in the midseason.

If the Sixers are going to turn the ball over like that and shoot that poorly from the line, they could very well be starting Greg Oden at center next year.

I think that Roma vs. Suns game is going to be fun today.

I'm actually glad these games are going on, if there's one thing the american game could learn from the european game, it's the fans. The atmosphere for sporting events around the world is so much better than the majority of american sports. We don't know how to cheer our teams on.


----------



## futuristxen

Oh and I hope these results encourage Stern to expand the NBA into europe. A global league would be awesome.


----------



## kingshark

Bird of Spain said:


> In football not always the best team wins.basketball is different


can you tell me which sport the best team always win?Or maybe i should ask --"do you know sport?"
is basketball always the best team win?look at NCAA,and assume that nba playoff adopts one-game-konckout,who is champ?in nba playoff,how many games you see is 4:0?


----------



## piri

DKaiser said:


> Here's an example of a below-the-belt comment...this is not about basketball.


He doesn't have anything to say about basketball, in USA they only know how to run and dunk, not ply basketball, so he need to make below the belt comments to feel confident about his power. 
USA fans act like kids when they lose.


----------



## Ron Mexico

shame, i thought this was an exhibition game


----------



## kingshark

piri said:


> USA fans act like kids when they lose.


European fans act like the kid's older brother when they win.they forget they are also kids,because they still enjoy arguing with the kids.


----------



## Ron Mexico

> USA fans act like kids when they lose.



european fans act like kids when they win, lose, or draw :smile:


100/450 nba players are not from the United States, 


spain
argentina
yugoslavia

.... last 3 winners lead by NBA players 




euroleague championship game last year was a team lead by americans (parker, baston) vs. a team with a few number of american contributions (langdon, vanterpool)




globalization :cheers:


----------



## futuristxen

piri said:


> He doesn't have anything to say about basketball,


Oh god, this has gone on far enough. Did you read the post that came from? I was critiquing Bird from Spain's lame insult. Do you really think You're as blind as a real blind man, is really genius level material? I know english isn't the first language of many of the **** talkers in this thread, but c'mon. A is as real as A? That's redundant. If you're going to try and insult someone in their native language, at least don't be pathetic doing so.


----------



## rougér

I'm from spain and I'm so happy because some nba teams come to europe to play against european teams, I really enjoy it and I enjoy that european teams Are getting bigger too,and the globalization and the exchage of players beetwen the leagues Thats all. Thank you


----------



## Attila

DKaiser said:


> Remember, the best the NBA had to offer in the recent FIBA Worlds could only achieve Le-bronze.



Many of the best NBA's players were not on that team. Tim Duncan, Kevin Garnett, Kobe Bryant are all top 5 players and as you know they were not on the team.


----------



## HKF

The Sixers are going to be one of the 3 worst teams in the NBA this year. Just saying...


----------



## BucketDawg

The only thing this game has proved to me is that Europeans can be just as arrogant, childish, hypocritical, and ignorant as Americans, which just makes me chuckle, because these negative attributes don't have any boundaries and Americans don't have a monopoly on them, nor did we ever.

And Kaiser, Lebron is a solid basketball player. He isn't the greatest, nor will he be the greatest, nor do I think he is some kind of God, but I do believe that he is a good player capable of great things, his near triple double in the bronze medal game is attributable to that, to keep throwing out that pathetic "Lebronze" comment isn't necessary, and is just disrespectful. Like I have said before, global basketball just keeps getting better and to win any medal is an accomplishment by any country.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

HKF said:


> The Sixers are going to be one of the 3 worst teams in the NBA this year. Just saying...


I'm going to quote this and by season's end, you had certainly better hope I forget about it.


----------



## HKF

Sixerfanforlife said:


> I'm going to quote this and by season's end, you had certainly better hope I forget about it.


Go right ahead. I think they're in for a horrible year.


----------



## kochamkinie

futuristxen said:


> So? It's not like they aren't a good team. Navarro, Basille, Vasquez, they've got good players. Good enough to take advantage of a Philly team that isn't that good to begin with, and has only been together for four days, and is on the road. And they still didn't exactly dominate. Philly had their opportunities to win it, but failed. Free throw shooting in particular killed them.


Good team? You're previous words say something compeltely different. How can they be good if they didn't even make it to the NBA? They shouldn't be better than those Americans that can make it in the NBA, go to Europe and become MVP's (in Your opinion). If the gap is really that huge (as You suggest it), than Iverson (top scorer in the NBA) should drop 60 on them any given night. And Webber should add another 40+20.

Bah.

Still, preseason games are just preseason games, and tournaments are just tournaments. The results should be taken lihgtly. Though the strong believe that in the midseason Sixers will demolish Barcelona is kind of strange. Easy to predict something that's never going to happen... Easy to call Miami Heat the "World Champions" without playing even a single game outside of USA. Barcelona is not called "World Champions" in soccer, although they won the arguably strongest league in the World.


----------



## cpawfan

DKaiser said:


> So what you're saying is that the NBA standard is getting lower, that Hunter, Henderson, & Green can qualify. What you're saying is that NBA GMs are wasting money with these players. Well, with your credibility, you probably could give an expose' right there. :clap:
> 
> FC Barcelona beat the Sixers. The implications is not well understood by NBA fans. For European Basketball, this gives them another feather on their cap. Another myth shattered. Another reason to cheer for. :cheers:


What the Sixers do really has no resemblance to the rest of the NBA. They have one of the worst GMs in all of professional sports. They aren't even close to a representative NBA team.

Again, if you actually understood the NBA, you'd realize that you have no point.


----------



## cpawfan

HKF said:


> The Sixers are going to be one of the 3 worst teams in the NBA this year. Just saying...


I think the number you gave is too large


----------



## futuristxen

kochamkinie said:


> Good team? You're previous words say something compeltely different. How can they be good if they didn't even make it to the NBA? They shouldn't be better than those Americans that can make it in the NBA, go to Europe and become MVP's (in Your opinion). If the gap is really that huge (as You suggest it), than Iverson (top scorer in the NBA) should drop 60 on them any given night. And Webber should add another 40+20.
> 
> Bah.
> 
> Still, preseason games are just preseason games, and tournaments are just tournaments. The results should be taken lihgtly. Though the strong believe that in the midseason Sixers will demolish Barcelona is kind of strange. Easy to predict something that's never going to happen... Easy to call Miami Heat the "World Champions" without playing even a single game outside of USA. Barcelona is not called "World Champions" in soccer, although they won the arguably strongest league in the World.


I really like Vasquez. I was hoping he'd come over to Orland to pair with Howard. I love his game, and think he'd do well in the NBA, so it's too bad he couldn't come over.

Basille probably couldn't play in the NBA like he does in euro, but he's a fun player to watch all the same. If he could come in as a specialist for a team, it might be kind of fun. And didn't Navarro get drafted by the Jazz originally, but injuries have basically ended that dream?

And I don't know if Philly would ever demolish Barcelona. Philly is the type of team that could lose by twenty just as easily as win by twenty. Their defense isn't that great. But their offense is capable at times of looking pretty good.

I think HKF may be right. We might be looking at one of the 3 worst teams in the NBA next year.

I think if Barca played in the NBA for 82 games, with their current roster, you'd be looking at a 25 win team.


----------



## futuristxen

kochamkinie said:


> Barcelona is not called "World Champions" in soccer, although they won the arguably strongest league in the World.


I consider them the best team in the world.

But even the best team in the world doesn't win every game it's supposed to. And Philly is nowhere close to the best team in the world.


----------



## alex

DKaiser said:


> The sooner NBA realises that the rest of the world not only has caught up but overtaken them, the better. They simply don't have the laurels to rest on now. It's time for the NBA to play catch-up.


If this were the case, the best foreign players would remain in Europe. Manu would've stayed in Italy, Dirk, etc. Does this happen? 

An NBA team in midseason form would crush Barcia. . .


----------



## Bird of Spain

futuristxen said:


> Oh god, this has gone on far enough. Did you read the post that came from? I was critiquing Bird from Spain's lame insult. Do you really think You're as blind as a real blind man, is really genius level material? I know english isn't the first language of many of the **** talkers in this thread, but c'mon. A is as real as A? That's redundant. If you're going to try and insult someone in their native language, at least don't be pathetic doing so.


Come on, I am sure you are capable to do it better... Ding-dong... try again... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## maradro

technically the best soccer team in the world right now is Sao Paolo who won the Intercontinental cup or whatever they changed the name to. Barca is only the Uefa champions league champ, they have to play the mini-tourney in Japan against the winner of the other confederations' champs and win to be the world club champs.

and as far as this goes, its an exhibition between a crappy nba team vs a better euro team, much like maccabi vs toronto last year. sure, its evidence that euro clubs can compete with nba clubs, but i would wait for the rest of the tour to finish before opening champagne bottles, as it was a close win and you could even argue that barca SHOULD beat philly.

if americans wouldnt constantly say stuff like "greece/argentina/spain/S&M may have beat team USA but they would struggle to win 10 games in an NBA season" then euros wouldnt get so damn excited when a big team like barca beats a disaster like philly (actually, they probably would anyways). As a south american Im not surprised one bit at this euro arrogance because the americans learned from the best (I have a doctorate in diplomacy, haha!). Like when real madrid was dominating the Champs league and Boca Jrs. killed them in the intercontinental cup, the europeans were all saying "that tourney doesnt matter, we just care about the champs league, it was an exhibition for the japanese tis all". Well if it doesnt matter then stop making excuses!! same goes here for americans, although they can point out this is a preseason exhibition game, not a tournament thats been going on for over five decades, sanctioned by the sports governing body, with a trophy and bragging rights included. But I think in general you can say that the more you get your panties in a bunch over this kind of thing, the more in denial you are. the best analogy is when the hawks beat the spurs or the heat or the mavs. anyone think that makes them the better team?

that said, im looking forward to spurs v maccabi. now that would be a statement!! not that they are better, but that they can compete with the best.


----------



## Sad Mafioso

Didn't Boca beat Sao Paolo and I disagree very strongly about them being a better technical club than Barca, maybe without Eto'o and their current form.


----------



## kochamkinie

cpawfan said:


> What the Sixers do really has no resemblance to the rest of the NBA. They have one of the worst GMs in all of professional sports. They aren't even close to a representative NBA team.


No resamblance to the rest of NBA? What is that? Sixers ARE a part of the NBA, if You like it or not. And considering their last couple of year, a pretty important part. But that's not really the point, You may downgrade Sixers as much as You want. That's Your choice.



futuristxen said:


> I think if Barca played in the NBA for 82 games, with their current roster, you'd be looking at a 25 win team.


Again - easy to say these predictions, as there is no chance of checking them in reality. I think Barca would win 40 games. So what? Unrealistic? Prove it...



futuristxen said:


> I consider them the best team in the world.


I consider Miami Heat the best team in the world in basketball. By that's just me, someone else may thin in a different way. Still, oficially calling Heat "World Champs" is a bit ... awkward.


And to comment on some earlier thoughts:



futuristxen said:


> You guys sit on this tiny forum and badmouth NBA basketball constantly, when 90 percent of the players in your leagues would kill to sit on the bench for the Charlotte Bobcats.


Basically it's true, the best players are not really trying to get benched in USA, if they have the possibility of getting similar money and play more minutes in Europe (see Macijauskas' case). The rest probably wouldn't mind playing for Bobcats. But does it really tell You the difference in level of basketball between NBA and Europe? Or perhaps only the difference in salaries between NBA and Europe?

Luckily basketball is not all about money. 

And is is really that great and wise to give guys 400k$/season for doing nothing? You remember Trybanski (the guy from Poland) who got paid 5.3M$ for 3 seasons and played a total of 22 games scoring 15 points? And still was signed a few days ago by Raptors? Is it really a sign of the greatness of NBA?


----------



## italia1232000

kochamkinie said:


> No resamblance to the rest of NBA? What is that? Sixers ARE a part of the NBA, if You like it or not. And considering their last couple of year, a pretty important part. But that's not really the point, You may downgrade Sixers as much as You want. That's Your choice.
> 
> 
> 
> Again - easy to say these predictions, as there is no chance of checking them in reality. I think Barca would win 40 games. So what? Unrealistic? Prove it...
> 
> 
> 
> I consider Miami Heat the best team in the world in basketball. By that's just me, someone else may thin in a different way. Still, oficially calling Heat "World Champs" is a bit ... awkward.
> 
> 
> And to comment on some earlier thoughts:
> 
> 
> 
> Basically it's true, the best players are not really trying to get benched in USA, if they have the possibility of getting similar money and play more minutes in Europe (see Macijauskas' case). The rest probably wouldn't mind playing for Bobcats. But does it really tell You the difference in level of basketball between NBA and Europe? Or perhaps only the difference in salaries between NBA and Europe?
> 
> Luckily basketball is not all about money.
> 
> And is is really that great and wise to give guys 400k$/season for doing nothing? You remember Trybanski (the guy from Poland) who got paid 5.3M$ for 3 seasons and played a total of 22 games scoring 15 points? And still was signed a few days ago by Raptors? Is it really a sign of the greatness of NBA?


americans self centered. wont admit. europe is better! why do you want to fight iraq? why do you want to take over the world? european race is better than american! NBA lose!


----------



## Attila

italia1232000 said:


> americans self centered. wont admit. europe is better! why do you want to fight iraq? why do you want to take over the world? european race is better than american! NBA lose!



What kind of garbage is spewing from your mouth?

USA 94, Italy 85


----------



## Diable

NBA teams worry about the regular season during the preseason.They want to prepare to win games that count and stay healthy.It'll be a cold day in hell before I waste a moment worrying about the Sixers losing a preseason game in Barcelona.Anyone who thinks this is significant is just grasping for straws.

For what it's worth I think the Bobcats will probably be as good or better than the Sixers this season.It's just a very poorly constructed team IMO


----------



## Attila

italia1232000 said:


> americans self centered. wont admit. europe is better! why do you want to fight iraq? why do you want to take over the world? european race is better than american! NBA lose!



There comes a time when we heed a certain call ...

When the world must come together as one ...

We Are The World


----------



## kingshark

italia1232000 said:


> americans self centered. wont admit. europe is better! why do you want to fight iraq? why do you want to take over the world? european race is better than american! NBA lose!


I can image how arrogant you eurosnobs will be if you dominate basketball.
now don't tell me americans are arrogant,it's europeans who is arrogant, and even hypocritical.even though they only win some games.
if italy is stronger,you italians will want to take over the world too,like you do in the ancient time.but now,many euro countries are average in economy and sports(especially your favourite football),so you don't thirst for taking over the euro and the world. 
posters here give me a impression that european race is a hypocritical race,especially Italians and Spains,i hope i'm wrong.
and don't forget,euro has many countries and races.in a tournament,you euros can have 8-10 teams to compete,but USA only have one national team. so don't compare the whole continent with the only country-USA,it's only prove you are weak.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

This game reminds me of gym class today, we had a game of spanish vs. blacks. The blacks seriously underestimated us, but when the game began, the we showed them. We were making all of are shots, doing no look behind the back passes, everything! The african-americans can only cry and blame each other, the score was like 30-6. i was the leading scorer with 18pts and 7ast.


----------



## piri

kingshark said:


> European fans act like the kid's older brother when they win.they forget they are also kids,because they still enjoy arguing with the kids.


YES, I have a 3 years old nephew and fight with him is like fight with NBA fans when they lose, I really enjoy it...


----------



## piri

Attila said:


> Many of the best NBA's players were not on that team. Tim Duncan, Kevin Garnett, Kobe Bryant are all top 5 players and as you know they were not on the team.


For the NBA Duncan is not an American player. He is listed as international player (Virgin Islands)


----------



## cpawfan

kochamkinie said:


> No resamblance to the rest of NBA? What is that? Sixers ARE a part of the NBA, if You like it or not. And considering their last couple of year, a pretty important part. But that's not really the point, You may downgrade Sixers as much as You want. That's Your choice.


In the last three seasons, the Sixers have been a lottery team twice. That is hardly an important part. There is no other way to slice it than the Sixers are one of the worst NBA teams.

It is amazing what having an absolutely horrible GM paired with an equally bad head coach can do to a team.


----------



## lw32

Remember when I stated in another thread it all came down to jealousy and politically subconcious motives...here's a perfect example.



italia1232000 said:


> americans self centered. wont admit. europe is better! why do you want to fight iraq? why do you want to take over the world? european race is better than american! NBA lose!


----------



## kingshark

piri said:


> YES, I have a 3 years old nephew and fight with him is like fight with NBA fans when they lose, I really enjoy it...


yes,you can only use this to prove you are not kid.
and please don't let your nephew think you enjoy acting like a kid.



piri said:


> He doesn't have anything to say about basketball, in USA they only know how to run and dunk, not ply basketball


Seriously,what you say proves how arrogant you are.Please learn to respect.
Even when nba team totally dominate the world in the past,their fans can not say you not play basketball.
But nowaday,i can hear some europeans think in USA they can not play basketball!!!  and nearly every european still thinks in USA no one know what is soccer.
So i want to ask,who is arrogant and ignorant?who is self-centered?


----------



## DKaiser

BucketDawg said:


> ...to keep throwing out that pathetic "Lebronze" comment isn't necessary, and is just disrespectful. Like I have said before, global basketball just keeps getting better and to win any medal is an accomplishment by any country.


Yes, to win any medal is an accomplishment for any country. Bronze is a medal. Therefore, the "Lebronze" comment isn't disrespectful.

The "Lebronze" monicker is not a put-down for Lebron. If he starts winning the Gold, then we'll call him Le-Gold. I think that's fair enough. :cheers:


----------



## kingshark

piri said:


> For the NBA Duncan is not an American player. He is listed as international player (Virgin Islands)


then why did he play for USA in Olympic games?he own US nationality.


----------



## lw32

piri said:


> For the NBA Duncan is not an American player. He is listed as international player (Virgin Islands)


Tim Duncan was born in St. Croix, which is apart of the US Virgin Islands. It's a territory of the United States. As kingshark mentioned, Tim Duncan plays for the US Basketball team because he considers himself American. The NBA only states he's an international player to juice up their international numbers with the likes of Tim Duncan and Raja Bell. If you actually consider Tim Duncan a representative of the "international players," then you're dead wrong.


----------



## Auggie

Lachlanwood32 said:


> Remember when I stated in another thread it all came down to jealousy and politically subconcious motives...here's a perfect example.


Lachlanwood32, it pretty obvious that "italia1232000" is some american kid trying to give euro-posters a bad name by posting BS. he is typing poor english on purpose and have the name "italia" just to make us (euros) look bad. i have a keen eye on separating whats "poor english" (like my own ) and "fake poor english", like his. he should get banned.


----------



## futuristxen

piri said:


> For the NBA Duncan is not an American player. He is listed as international player (Virgin Islands)


Except the Virgin Islands are part of the United States.
And Tim Duncan has never represented the Virgin Islands in basketball.


----------



## futuristxen

Oh as an aside, I prefer South American players to European players any day of the week. South America for some stupid reason doesn't get the respect that Europe does, even though it's a huge pipeline of talent both to the NBA and to Europe. I really do think Brazil has the talent to eventually contend for the gold. They just need better coaching, and more maturity from their players.

And Argentina was in their prime, for my money, the greatest team I've seen in international competition. And they've pretty much all proven they can not only play in the NBA but star.

But that said, we have beaten Argentina more times than we haven't.

We also beat Spain with a lesser team in the olympics.

And when I said Barca would be a 25 win team in the NBA, I was saying it as a compliment. 25 wins is pretty good for a team with not much NBA-level depth. I question whether Philly will be a 25 win team this year. I hope for Iverson's sake not. But man...it's just not coming together. I don't like their frontcourt. I think Iggy doesn't know how to play off of Iverson, in addition, the things he is supposed to do well(i.e. defend) I don't think he does as well as he did as a rookie.

Mo Cheeks has yet to do anything as an NBA coach to show that he merits an NBA Head Coaching Job.

One thing I'm sort of suprised about is how slow the NBA GMs and Coaches have been to try and hire good european coaches. Guys like SKiles and D'Antoni prove that those coaches can really help your squad.


----------



## IbizaXL

i really dont see why ppl put so much consideration on an exhibition game. LOL

sixers lost, big deal--they arent even a good team in the NBA to begin with.


----------



## IbizaXL

futuristxen said:


> I'm actually glad these games are going on, *if there's one thing the american game could learn from the european game, it's the fans. The atmosphere for sporting events around the world is so much better than the majority of american sports.* We don't know how to cheer our teams on.


this is so true. i would love to bring that atmosphere in american sports as well. i think the problem is that many american sport venues try to be really "family friendly" and are really strict with public behavior. so you usually dont see that rowdy crowd screaming and cheering in the US like you see abroad.


----------



## maradro

Sad Mafioso said:


> Didn't Boca beat Sao Paolo and I disagree very strongly about them being a better technical club than Barca, maybe without Eto'o and their current form.


when i said technically i didnt mean technique, i meant that sao paolo is the current world club champ (competition held in japan replacing the old intercontinental cup, pitting each confederation's club champs against each other). Boca beat sao paolo in the recopa, which is the libertadores winner vs the sudamericana winner (sudamericana is equivalent to uefa cup, libertadores to champions league). I cant remember who sao paolo beat in the WCC, but i think it was ac milan. Historically, the intercontinental cup, now WCC, is the competition that determines who is the world club champ, and it is pretty even between europe and SA, but europeans love to dismiss when small teams (money wise) like boca or sao paolo or palmeiras beat the euro giants like Real Madrid, AC milan, Juve, Bayern etc. Yet when barca beats philly they are ready to throw a parade... hypocrites.


----------



## Ryoga

Auggie said:


> Lachlanwood32, it pretty obvious that "italia1232000" is some american kid trying to give euro-posters a bad name by posting BS. he is typing poor english on purpose and have the name "italia" just to make us (euros) look bad. i have a keen eye on separating whats "poor english" (like my own ) and "fake poor english", like his. he should get banned.


LOL, I was going to write the same thing! 
Being italian I know what kind of mistakes an italian can do when writing in English, and there's just no way he'd write "wont", not use a verb or just grossly some italian slangs making them lose any sense.
It's not that easy to make such an hoax, americans think of know everything of the rest of the world, but in reality are ignorant... 

BS aside, evryone should just keep the right perspective: of course it's a preseason game and it doesn't mean that the euro teams suddenly are better, but if I were american I'd start wondering what's going wrong. My advice is to start focusing on how most of the top NBA players are somehow desingned to show the best of them if asked to do everything, and because of that they don't really know how to take advantage of each other.


----------



## futuristxen

Haha hey Ryoga where did you get that Charley Rosen quote? I rememember him saying some dumb things about Lebron when he was in high school, but that's probably the best quote.

And again, why is everyone pointing at the NBA players as at fault? Players have played both here and there, and been successfull, so I don't think it's the players. I think it's the systems. Which is the coach's fault. But the coaches only do what seems successfull.

So one thing to look at is that I think the NBA teams are really built to win over 82 games and 7 game series, not a single game elimination. Because there comes a point in any seven game series where the other team figures out your stuff, and there are no more easy layups or passes available. It's at that point that it becomes such a huge advantage to have a superstar who can take a team 1 on 4.


----------



## piri

kingshark said:


> yes,you can only use this to prove you are not kid.
> and please don't let your nephew think you enjoy acting like a kid.
> 
> 
> Seriously,what you say proves how arrogant you are.Please learn to respect.
> Even when nba team totally dominate the world in the past,their fans can not say you not play basketball.
> But nowaday,i can hear some europeans think in USA they can not play basketball!!!  and nearly every european still thinks in USA no one know what is soccer.
> So i want to ask,who is arrogant and ignorant?who is self-centered?


Let's see. I think that this forum is for having fun, and I really enjoy this forum as a way of resting and talking about basket.
Act like a child is very funny. Try it you will really enjoy it unless you are a boy trying to look more mature than you really are. When you are 30 years old you don't need to act.
About basketball:
IMO basketball is a team sport. Nowadays basketball is seen as a way to look for individual geatness in the USA, and each player try to do his own play, not the best for the team.
In the rest of the world (not only in europe) basket is a team sport.
Ignorant? 20 years playing and watchin basketball makes my think that I'm nos an ignorant.
Self centered? Oh man NBA is not the unique basketball competition. NBA winner is named WORLD CHAMPION Self-centered? the answer: THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.


----------

